# Hunter Braider needed



## commandolover (Dec 10, 2011)

I need someone who will be in West Monroe, Louisiana for the 2013 Southern Regional 4-H Horse Championships. My thoroughbred mare needs her mane and tail braided(She has a fake tail, keep this in mind.) Need it done before our dressage time on Thursday. Thanks.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Start practicing up, I bet you can do it. I will be traveling there with our girl next week for State. 4-H and will be braiding Flicka myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## commandolover (Dec 10, 2011)

I can braid, just not well enough for this show. A poor braid job doesn't match my horses caliber. I need someone who is very good, not me. I wish I was that good haha! I also do not have time to practice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Just a question...why are you doing hunter braids and braiding her tail for a dressage test?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Braiding the tail for dressage? That doesn't make sense... and last I heard fake tails were not allowed for dressage.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I would contact some barns around the Ike and ask if they know a braider. 
You will need dressage braids though, not hunter, for the dressage class. Hunter for hint seat eq and hunter under saddle and for the jumping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

And yes for all English classes fake tails need to come out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## commandolover (Dec 10, 2011)

It is perfectly legal to have a fake tail in all 4-h competitions. Also, she's a hunter who I'm competing on in dressage so she will be braided, mane and tail. I've always braided for hunters and I don't have time to do it before hunters after dressage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## commandolover (Dec 10, 2011)

Nobody goes all out for dressage in 4-h. I've won southern regionals in dressage with a fake tail and hunter braided mane and tail. I won it with a 78.6. My horse looks very nice because she had a very thin tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm just telling you what our barn does. The girl who won last year rides with us...
Whatever your trainer or 4h leader tells you to do. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## commandolover (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks. Good luck to you all as well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would check with your trainer or pass the word around the barn to tell people you need help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

